# 9 year old strange behavior, hiding, anti-social when normally very happy



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

How hot is it where you are? Are you having a heat wave? Rookie is usually a velcro dog, he likes to lie either right at my feet or cuddled up next to me on the couch. But when it's really hot, he likes to lie on the floor in the dining room because there's a cross breeze there. He'll also lay out in the sun on the back deck, but when he comes inside, he always heads for a cool spot.

Could be something as simple as that.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Is it possible that something upstairs frightened her? Even something as simple as a smoke alarm going off can send some pups around the bend. Have you had a full physical on her? Does she seems confused, like she has canine cognitive dysfunction? Look into getting her some Cholodin...it helps old dog brains to work better, if you think she's having mental lapses. Good luck figuring this out; I'm sure you're worried and frustrated.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd get her in for a complete checkup and for sure a COMPLETE thyroid panel. Low normal in a golden is indeed low and needs medication. It is quite common in goldens and easily handled with medication. However, not all vets are up to date on this.... insist on the full panel that is sent out.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

I agree that a vet visit is in order. It worries me when an outgoing pet becomes reclusive.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Could she have a back problem? A touch of spinal spondylosis can really make them withdraw, and is very common at her age. Maybe your vet could check her thoroughly, and she could try some metacam to make sure she's not in any pain. Goldens are so stoic, and this seems like maybe she is in some kind of pain?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree with the others that a vet visit is in order. To make sure there is not any ongoing medical issues. Check all your smoke detectors also, my Beau started really acting wierd for a couple of days. One of our smoke detectors had been slowing dying and every now and then it would make a slight sound. I didnt hear it but Beau did and was acting so out of character. Hopefully it will be something that is easily fixed. 

PS Welcome to the forum.


----------



## AnnieVA (Aug 6, 2009)

I'd also suggest a Full blood panel done and one that gos out to a Lab.

Wishing you all the best and keep us posted.

AnnieVA


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Welcome and I would for sure have the full thyroid panel as well as a full checkup with the vet. Poor baby. She sounds so sad.


----------



## oldgr9 (Aug 16, 2009)

*thank yyou for the feedback, here r some pics and my replys*

Thanks for the feedback. 
@mdoats- yes it is hot up here and i know that does factor into her wanting to be in cool places, but its just being withdrawn that is more noticeable.

@Ljilly- she seems good as far as movement etc. The attached pics are from a few weeks ago, and she was fine afterwards. We havent seen her favoring anything or seeming to be in pain or uncomfortable. She goes all out but is fine afterwards, just tired!

@Finn's Fan- I dont believe anything upstairs has frightened her, but you never know. My smoke detectors are good, and during the day it's usually pretty quiet out here. We dont live in big city or anything so relativley quiet neighborhood etc.

@everyone else- i agree we will get her in soon for the check up. What should i ask for specifically? The thyroid panel and bloodwork? Money is tight, but she is worth it (of course) i just want to get the right things done when we go. Thank you all for replying-


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a pretty girl!

I was thinking that maybe there were storms in the area. Even if it's not thundering, some dogs respond to the static in the air. Especially when you mentioned the bathtub. For some reason, that is a favored hiding place for thunderphobic dogs believe it or not. Even those who hate baths!


----------



## AnnieVA (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh she's adorable! Isn't that the way, Vet stuff/bills always crops up at the wrong time.

Give her plenty of hugs.

AnnieVA


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awesome dock photo! Love to see her still a waterdog at 9! I so hope she is okay.


----------

